# Canning Cherry Tomatoes



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

We have a bumper crop of cherry tomatoes. Are they good for canning?
Thank you,


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

One year it was all I had so I dryed them. It made bags and bags for the freezer. I don't see why you can't can them if you have lots of them.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't but it'd be a lot of work for the amount of return. I'd definitely dry them before canning them.


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

I was told you cannot can cherry tomatoes, I don't remember the reason. I also have a bumper crop of cherries and found I love them dried, seasoned and acked in olive oil. The make great additions to salads, sandwiches, tossed with pasta or even scrambled with eggs!

-=Sarah
www.beewenchfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I canned a bunch last summer and they were fine. I canned them whole and when I wanted to use them just whized them thru the blender and put in my stews or whatever.


----------



## US Constitution (May 21, 2010)

COSunflower said:


> I canned a bunch last summer and they were fine. I canned them whole and when I wanted to use them just whized them thru the blender and put in my stews or whatever.


Great, no chopping!!!

Thanks,


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Cherry tomato preserves sound good....

CHERRY TOMATO JAM

4 pounds cherry tomatoes 
3 pounds sugar 
1 lemon 
1 orange 
1/2 fresh pineapple 
1 oz whole cloves 
2 tablespoons mixed peppercorns 
1 1/2 teaspoons of hot pepper flakes 

1. Wash and dry the lemon and orange. Chop into chunks and remove any pips. Place fruit chunks into a food processor and finely chop. 

2. Peel the 1/2 of pineapple and remove the core. Cut into 1 inch cubes. 

3. Wash and dry the cherry tomatoes. 

4. Put the citrus mixture, the pineapple chunks and the cherry tomatoes in a large glass dish. Pour 1 and Â½ pounds of the sugar over the mixture. Cover the bowl and store in the refrigerator overnight. 

5. The next day empty the contents of the bowl into a large, heavy based, stainless steel saucepan. Add the whole cloves and the peppercorns. Stir. Over a low heat bring the mixture to a boil, stirring frequently. Boil for 30 minutes. 

5. Add the rest of the sugar and the hot pepper flakes and cook until the jam sets. Stir frequently. 

6. When jam has set, ladle it into hot, sterilized jars. Seal. Process in a simmering hot water bath at 190 degrees for 10 minutes for half-pints. Label and store in a cool, dark, dry place. Refrigerate once opened.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have been throwing mine in the blender, moving them to a pan on the stove, adding Italian seasonings, and canning it up for pizza sauce. Tried some fresh first, and we loved it.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

I like to use the cherry tomatoes in juices or as juice stock for canning whole or crushed tomatoes. Otherwise there are just too many seeds to contend with in most cherry varieties. 

Martin


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have added them to the mix when I needed a few more tomatoes to fill my jars!


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

We had a decent crop also this year. Wife made salsa with them and it turned out wonderful. It canned up real nice.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I juice mine. Freeze whole on cookie trays then into freezer bags until I have 5 gallons or so. Simmer them until the skins burst and use a potato masher to help the rest. Run throught a food mill to get rid of seeds and skins. I do add lemon juice to help the pH as they are not as acidic iirc and then pressure can them. Most of the juice I put up is from cherries.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

we process them about the same. Pop the skins off then run them through the squeezo and into jars they go with a tad of lemon juice.....


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a bumper crop last year and made lots of sweet spaghetti sauce


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Pickled green tomatos YUM.Rick.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I make a simple "garden sauce" with mine... I saute garlic cloves as many as you want ( I use 6 or so) in olive oil, then I simmer cook the cherry tomatoes about 8 cups along with 2 quartered sweet onions..I cook it down until it is mostly sauce.. I run it through the mill and have a simple sauce that I serve with gnocchi, penne or other pasta..I top it with a bit of basil and grated parm cheese...mmmm. I also use them in my rattatouiie.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

rwur961615 said:


> Pickled green tomatos YUM.Rick.


yes.. those are great for the ones at the end of season which just cannot seem to turn red.. I serve these these when I have fried catfish..


----------

